# FIBA World Basketball Championship Bids 2014



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

The three bidders for basket WC 2014 are:

1. ITALY
2. SPAIN
3. CHINA

About Italy the candidate venues are:

1. ROME
2. MILAN
3. TURIN
4. TRIESTE
5. BOLOGNA
6. SIENA
7. PESARO
8. REGGIO CALABRIA 

New arena are for WC 2014 are in Bologna, Siena, Rome (Pala Tor Vergata)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

The official link for Italy bid:

http://www.italia2014.com/


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks to be a bit of a basket case to me.... :lol:

Think you meant basketBALL?


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Wezza said:


> Looks to be a bit of a basket case to me.... :lol:
> 
> Think you meant basketBALL?


You 're right, but in In Italy we call basket or pallacanestro.

I think very nice the new sport arena in Bologna, named Parco delle Stelle (Park of the stars) realized by GMAC Real Estate, the real estate branch of GM and new sponsor of Fortitudo Bologna, one of two teams playing in Bologna.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Why you did not built some new arenas for volleyball's world championship 2010?Palalottomatica (10.000) is too small for the final match!


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

the spanish venues are:

1.Madrid (Palacio de la Comunidad, 15.500. Telefonica Arena 10.500. and projected Real Madrid Arena 20.000)

2.Barcelona (Palau Sant Jordi 17.000.)

3.Zaragoza (Príncipe Felipe 11.000)

4.Granada (Palacio Deportes 8.000)

5.Málaga (Martín Carpena 10.000)

6.Sevilla (San Pablo 10.000)

7.Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (projected new arena 15.000)

8.Bilbao (new arena under construction 8.000)

http://www.feb.es


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Real Madrid Arena 20,000
I thought it was planned to be 16,000?


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Spanish bid is much better than Italian.


Sercan - IMHO 16.000 is for sport event and 20.000 is for concerts and other cultural events.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

likasz said:


> Why you did not built some new arenas for volleyball's world championship 2010?Palalottomatica (10.000) is too small for the final match!


You 're right. In Roma (I live in Milan) are realizing new arena Pala Torvergata, very nice but will not ready for volleyball's world championship.

The decision will be 23rd may 2009.

I hope Italy.


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you got a pictures off new Palamontepaschi ???


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

piraB4L said:


> Have you got a pictures off new Palamontepaschi ???


No, there is a rendering not well done on the site of Basketball WC 2014!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Link to Siena:

http://www.italia2014.com/canditate-venues/siena.php?main_menu=2&left_menu=5

I haven't got other pics. Sorry.


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

No problem... thank you


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

But I am angry against Spain...you 're too glutton!

Last year you host Basketball Euro 2007 and now you want World Championship.

I think is time for Italy and for China. 

I will a fan for football WC 2018 in Spain, but let us Basketball WC.

P.S.: I'm not a fan for Madrid 2016. I'm for Tokyo.


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd love Italy to host it, 'cause it's an amazing country, strong basketball country and they would build even 4 fresh new arenas. Plus if Spain won the bid, one of Lithuania's main rivals would have the advantage of home court and we don't want that, don't we? :dunno: 

China is also a good choice, imo. We'd see many new arenas.:cheers:


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice of you to bring a basketball thread into this forum.
All the bidder's fans are crazy, especially the spanish and the Italian.
I would love to have at either of the three countries honestly.
How many teams participate in this WC?


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for Spain and Italy, but China will win, it has never happened that the WC was held twice in a row in Europe, they switch like with soccer WC, in 2010 it will be in Turkey, in a small way its european WC, so the next european WC will be 2018. My country Poland announced is gonna bid for 2018, so Spain and Italy cu then. We will be strong of all the arenas we're building or will build for Volleyball Men's WC 2014.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish Canada would send a bid once in a while to host the tournament. We already have the infrastructure in place ... would be a good, high profile tournament to host.

And if logistics is a concern, Toronto can host an entire tournament ... no problem. There are more than enough arenas to suit the need.


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

likasz said:


> Why you did not built some new arenas for volleyball's world championship 2010?Palalottomatica (10.000) is too small for the final match!


Now that i think of it it's funny how FIVB told us(Poland) that we have to have an arena for at least 15.000 people for the Final, without that we cannot organize the whole Championship, but in Italy it will be in such a small arena.
Thank God we are planning to buld an arena in Warsaw for at least 17.000, but the objective is for 20.000. It will help to candidate for FIBA WCH.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

koolio said:


> I wish Canada would send a bid once in a while to host the tournament. We already have the infrastructure in place ... would be a good, high profile tournament to host.
> 
> And if logistics is a concern, Toronto can host an entire tournament ... no problem. There are more than enough arenas to suit the need.


Basketball's roots are in Canada so cultural interest isn't a problem. Neither is infrastructure. The biggest road block for Canada is that we've massively under produced in this sport for a very long time. Other countries like the USA and recently Spain have fielded far better teams.

If Canada wants to recapture its place in the basketball world, we need to start producing better teams and completely over haul the basketball system in this country. Canadians aren't used to losing so badly is sports we care about.


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Basketball's roots are in Canada so cultural interest isn't a problem. Neither is infrastructure. The biggest road block for Canada is that we've massively under produced in this sport for a very long time. Other countries like the USA and recently Spain have fielded far better teams.
> 
> If Canada wants to recapture its place in the basketball world, we need to start producing better teams and completely over haul the basketball system in this country. Canadians aren't used to losing so badly is sports we care about.


Even if i shouldn't talk, cuz Poland has never been a strong team in basketball(biggest successes= men european vice-champions in the 60s and women european champions in 1999) i will ask this: has the Canadian team ever been strong, have you won anything, any title, any medal? I mean, "recapture its place in the basketball world"?? What place?

Sorry for my arrogance, i'm just curious.


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

anaiptol said:


> I'd love Italy to host it, 'cause it's an amazing country, strong basketball country and they would build even 4 fresh new arenas. Plus if Spain won the bid, one of Lithuania's main rivals would have the advantage of home court and we don't want that, don't we? :dunno:
> 
> China is also a good choice, imo. We'd see many new arenas.:cheers:


Dont bother, our Federation will lend half of the tickets to VIP's who wont cheer up anything, as in Euro 2007.

What about the chinese bid? Any render of their arenas?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

You need a 15,000 arena for the final and 7,500 arena for the group matches.
(Source: Turkish Basketball Federation President)


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

W00t? 2 arenas? For EuroBasket you need 6 & for World Championship 2?:wtf:


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

Kazurro said:


> Dont bother, our Federation will lend half of the tickets to VIP's who wont cheer up anything, as in Euro 2007.
> 
> What about the chinese bid? Any render of their arenas?


No, but considering thay love to boast - they'd be amazing!


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

anaiptol said:


> No, but considering thay love to boast - they'd be amazing!


How will they boast if they were in the catering during the match' :nuts:


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

Metal said:


> Even if i shouldn't talk, cuz Poland has never been a strong team in basketball(biggest successes= men european vice-champions in the 60s and women european champions in 1999) i will ask this: has the Canadian team ever been strong, have you won anything, any title, any medal? I mean, "recapture its place in the basketball world"?? What place?
> 
> Sorry for my arrogance, i'm just curious.


Naismith, creator of this sport was born in Canada...

Nowadays Canada is not a good NT, because like Serbia there are a lot of top canadian players who dont play for NT, but I think a NT with Nash, and other top canadian players could be a good team.

Talking about canadian players, ¿where is Matt Santangelo? He perfomed well in Spain a few years ago...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

anaiptol said:


> W00t? 2 arenas? For EuroBasket you need 6 & for World Championship 2?:wtf:


Sorry i meant 7,500 arenas 

For example Turkey 2010 (IMO we will lose it thanks to our Tbf President hno

*Final: *
Istanbul: FB Arena (15,000) or Sinan Erdem Dome (17,000-22,500)

*Group machtes:*
Istanbul: Abdi Ipekci (10,550) or FB Arena (15,000)

Antalya: New Arena (10,000)

Ankara: New Arena (10,000)

Izmir: Halkapinar (9,242)


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

And how big the arenas for groups matches must be?


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

www.sercan.de said:


> Sorry i meant 7,500 arenas
> 
> For example Turkey 2010 (IMO we will lose it thanks to our Tbf President hno
> 
> ...


Only 5 arenas?? For volleyball Italy is gonna use 10 arenas, Poland for Eurobasket 2009=7...

PS So Italy bids for the WCH without a 15.000 arena...lol...it's pretty finished for them. Sorry but i hope for China


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

anaiptol said:


> And how big the arenas for groups matches must be?


According to our TBF President 7,500.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Australian basketball seriously needs to stage a tournament of this level to save the sport at the top level. The game will always be played, but at a pro level it looks like it is goner.

If the NBA is going to expand overseas we need it down in Oz more than Europe needs it.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

To my fellow Canadians, we just hosted the Worlds in 1994 so I think we've got to wait a while for another chance. Besides, we're not exactly in FIBA's good books after winning the bid for the U19 worlds and then bailed at the last second due to lack of funds. 

However, that won't stop me from putting together a hypothetical bid for the fun of it. Toronto could host on its own using these arenas. 

Air Canada Centre
Capacity: 20,000










Ricoh Coliseum (5 minutes from the Air Canada Centre)
Capacity: 10,000









Copps Coliseum (40 minutes from Toronto)
Capacity: 19,000











As for our team, after Nash retired from the squad we've been crap. We won our pool at the Sydney Olympics and then choked against France in the quarterfinals. After that it's been nothing but disappointment. Not to mention Jamal Magloire (a one-time NBA all-star) has refused to play since he was a teenager.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ The Skydome could always be used as well. It was reconfigured for basketball and used by the Toronto Raptors of the NBA for a number of years while the Air Canada Centre was being built. As much as I'd like Canada to host the FIBA World Championships again, I don't think the Canadian public has the stomach for another humiliating performance, especially on home soil. Tear the entire Canadian basketball system apart and build it new from scratch. When the national team reaches a tolerable #5 ranking or better, then perhaps we should bid. We're the epitome of a basketball nation, but basketball at the elite level in Canada has been a national embarrassment.

Losing to France? Losing to Australia? I thought I'd never see the day. I think a lot of people in this country were absolutely stunned by those losses. I remember CBC News anchor, Peter Mansbridge, reporting on that loss to France at the Olympics. He was so shocked, he thought he'd heard it wrong and requested confirmation, shaking his head in horror. I still can't believe it happened.



Metal said:


> Even if i shouldn't talk, cuz Poland has never been a strong team in basketball(biggest successes= men european vice-champions in the 60s and women european champions in 1999) i will ask this: has the Canadian team ever been strong, have you won anything, any title, any medal? I mean, "recapture its place in the basketball world"?? What place?
> 
> Sorry for my arrogance, i'm just curious.


It's ok, you're being polite, and there's nothing wrong with not knowing. Basketball was a fairly big sport in Canada and the USA for a long time before it was exported beyond our borders. When basketball became an Olympic sport, Canada and the USA were the 2 dominant basketball nations. 

At the 1936 Olympics, the men's team lost in the gold medal game to the USA. Since then it's been all down hill. A 4th place at the 1976 Olympics, 6th at the 1978 World Championships, 4th at the 1982 World Championships, 4th place at the 1984 Olympics, and a 6th at the 1988 Olympics have been the only top 6 finishes for the men's program since, at a major tournament.

The women's program has been equally inept. They also lost the gold to the USA at the 1936 Olympics. There have been no other medals for them. The men's team is now ranked a dismal #19 by FIBA while the women's program is only ranked #13. For a basketball nation like Canada, the last 50 years has been an absolute disaster. We grow up playing basketball. In my home province, almost every suburban house had a basketball hoop at the end of the driveway. If this were soccer, we wouldn't give a shit. Soccer is still largely an exotic foreign sport to huge swaths of this country, but basketball? No, we need to win at that.

Only in paralympic basketball, is Canada still a perenial gold medal favourite. In sports Canada cares about, we expect to be in contention for a medal. A top 6 is tolerable. Below that is not. It's been so bad for so long, we can't even bear to watch any more.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't remember Canada ever beating Australia which has always surprised me as they have an NBA team and are so close to the epicentre of hoops. Possibly Canada does not have many residents of African descent. They seem to have better twitch muscles, with a higher leap and are generally taller in stature than your bog standard Caucasian. Hockey might get too much of the attention also. Too much of the one sport.


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Australian basketball seriously needs to stage a tournament of this level to save the sport at the top level. The game will always be played, but at a pro level it looks like it is goner.
> 
> If the NBA is going to expand overseas we need it down in Oz more than Europe needs it.


We do not need that commercial shit here at all. Euroleague overshadowing NBA is just a matter of time.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ I'm not a fan of the NBA either. That league has little interest in furthering the development of professional basketball in Canada. The NBA is profit driven, and will therefore gravitate to big market cities. Only Toronto fits their definition of a viable profit centre. One city in the whole country is just not good enough. I hope another league shows up that is modeled on European leagues rather than north American leagues which behave as closed clubs, and completely profit driven. Teams should go where there is interest in basketball, not simply whether the spread sheet dictates one can make the most money.



BobDaBuilder said:


> *Don't remember Canada ever beating Australia* which has always surprised me as they have an NBA team and are so close to the epicentre of hoops. Possibly Canada does not have many residents of African descent. They seem to have better twitch muscles, with a higher leap and are generally taller in stature than your bog standard Caucasian. Hockey might get too much of the attention also. Too much of the one sport.


2000 Sydney Olympics, Group B action: Canada 101 Australia 90
http://www.sports-reference.com/olympics/summer/2000/BAS/mens-basketball.html

FIBA U21 Worlds 2005, Bronze medal game: Canada 79 Australia 74
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIBA_Under-21_World_Championship

Canada actually does have a sizable African/Caribbean-Canadian community, but that has nothing to do with our performance at the elite level in basketball. The problem in Canada has to do with hockey being the only sport that Canada takes seriously. Basketball is part of our culture, but historically, Canada has only cared about winning in hockey, and as a result, only developed a sophisticated sport system for hockey. All other sports were run on a shoe string without proper organization, structure, professionalism, or management. 

When Canada loses in hockey, the entire nation goes into a depressing period of self reflection and self doubt. When we lose at basketball, we watch a hockey game to pretend it didn't happen. Since the 1988 Olympics in Calgary, attention turned to other winter Olympic sports. Canadians started to demand competitiveness in other sports beyond hockey. We're now a winter sports powerhouse. Since 2006, the attention has turned to summer Olympic sports, and hopefully stronger basketball teams. 

I don't expect things to get much better for 2012, but beyond that, Canada should start to field more competitive teams. I hope you don't take what I said as an insult to Australia. Australia is a great sporting nation, but it's a huge blow to our ego to lose in basketball to another Commonwealth nation. It would be like Australia losing to Canada in cricket. There are just some sports where losing to Australia just doesn't go over very well. Losing to the States in basketball we can process, losing to Australia in basketball we don't know how to process that one even though it happens all the time now.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Australia's a lot better at basketball than you're giving them credit for. The Australian Institute of sport churns out talented young players and they've won gold at the 97 U21 worlds and the 2003 U19 worlds. They're ranked 9th in the world and beat the Euro champs Russia and demolished Lithuania in Beijing. Basketball Canada has even modeled their new NEDA program after Australia's development program to try and replicate their success in developing young players. They've got better youth development, better results, they have a strong pro league............ I'm not really seeing how losing to Australia is akin to "Canada beating Australia in cricket".


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

^^
There is no such thing as a sport Australia are terrible at. Australia is the best run nation on this planet when it comes to producing talented sport personalities.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

berkshire royal said:


> *There is no such thing as a sport Australia are terrible at.* Australia is the best run nation on this planet when it comes to producing talented sport personalities.


Wrong. Australia is terrible in any sport Australians don't care about. And there is a lot of sports that is almost unknown in Australia. Even in football in which they pretend to be interested in they are ways off the worlds best.


----------

